# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ταχυδρομοι - Νεα πιτσουνια.

## pedrogall

Ξεκινησαν φετος νωρις οι γεννες στα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια. Τρια ζευγαρια εχουν κανει αυγα και τα κλωσσουν, και εχθες βγηκαν τα 2 πρωτα πιτσουνια. Σας δειχνω μερικες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## pedrogall

Επειδη δεν ανεβηκαν καποιες φωτογραφιες ξαναπροσπαθω να τις βαλω. Αντε να μεγαλωσει κι' εμενα το κοπαδι μου για να ξεκινησω κι' εγω πεταγματα απο μακρια σαν τον φιλο μας τον Νικο απο Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## doubler

αντε καλη αρχη νικο κι ευχομαι μεχρι την ανοιξη να μπορεσεις να πεταξεις τα περιστερια σου!!!!

----------


## pedrogall

Οι γεννες των ταχυδρομων πανε πολυ καλα και εχουνε βγαλει ωραια πιτσουνια. Εχω αρχισει να τα βγαζω εξω να πετανε με τα μεγαλα για να γνωρισουν το μερος. Την περασμενη εβδομαδα ομως 2 πιτσουνια [ αδελφια ] που βγηκαν πρωτη φορα εξω, χαθηκαν και δεν γυρισαν πισω στο κουμασι. Το βραδυ κοιμηθηκαν καπου εξω. Την επομενη ημερα εβγαλα εξω καποια πουλια μηπως τα δουνε και επιστρεψουν. Πραγματι το ενα εμφανιστηκε και επεστρεψε στο κουμασι. Το αλλο τιποτα. Ουτε την τριτη ημερα  εμφανιστηκε πουθενα. Ημουν σιγουρος οτι χαθηκε και δεν θα το ξαναβλεπα. Την τεταρτη ημερα ομως κατορθωσε και βρηκε το μερος , και καθησε στην ταρατσα της απεναντι πολυκατοικιας. Εβγαλα αμεσως 2-3 περιστερια και πεταξε μαζι τους. Οταν αυτα κατεβηκαν στο κουμασι , κατεβηκε και αυτο. Παρ ολο που ειχε χαθει και περιπλανωταν επι 4 μερες , δεν πηγε σε αλλο κουμασι και εψαχνε να βρει το δικο του. Και ηταν οι μερες που ειχε πολυ βροχη , κρυο , και αερα . Μετα απο αυτο πλεον δεν ξαναχανεται.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αυτό είναι που με τρελαίνει με τα ταχυδρομικά που τα αφήνεις να πετάξουν και ξανάρχονται ,υπέροχο.*

----------


## pedrogall

Οι γεννες των περιστεριων συνεχιζονται, και καποια πιτσουνια εχουν πολυ ωραιους χρωματισμους. Δειτε καποια απο αυτα.

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Πετρο πολυ ομορφα  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
καλα πεταγματα να εχουν

----------


## Sissy

Να'ναι γερα Πετρο, πολυ ομορφα πουλια!!! :Happy0159: φτου φτου!!!

----------


## tonis!

ειναι παραγματικα φοβερα,σε εμας εχει κανει ενα ζευγαρι  περιστερια φωλια στο διπλανο μπαλκονι και παρατηρουμε την αναπτυξη των νεοσσων!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να σου ζήσουν Πέτρο.*

----------


## pedrogall

Δυο απο τα νεα πιτσουνια που εβγαλα εξω να πεταξουν μαζι με τα παλαια, για πρωτη φορα , εχασαν τον προσανατολισμο τους και δεν επεστρεψαν μαζι με τα αλλα στο κουμασι τους. Το ενα μετα απο μιας ημερας περιπλανηση βρηκε το μερος και επεστρεψε. Το αλλο 4 ημερες ηταν αφαντο. Το ειχα ξεγραψει , οτι θα ξαναρχοταν. Σημερα το πρωι ομως μετα 4 ημερες που ειχε χαθει , βρηκε το σπιτι και επεστρεψε και αυτο. Παρ ολο που ηταν μικρο και χαθηκε , δεν πηγε σε αλλον περιστερωνα, αλλα 4 ημερες εψαχνε να βρει το σπιτι του. Τωρα αυτα δεν ξαναχανωνται με τιποτα.

----------

